# Trying a little iwagami



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Well... this is my first try on an iwagami... the tank didnt really start out as one (was supposed to be a bogwood only scape) 








but over time i got tired of it and decided to do an iwagami since i never really got down to one before. Was previously planning for a 4footer tank but my situation (moving in and out fo the country) does not permit me to do so. So, i tore this old tank down and just shoved some rocks and plants in there then a crappy photo 2 weeks ago and this was how it looked then..









I dont think i'm satisfied with the plant layout...i think the Elatine triandra is growing too wildly in the foreground and covering all the rocks... so i went and got some HC to substitute it.. along with some spiky moss, B. japonica and rotala sp. from some friends.. Ripped out about 99% of the Elatine triandra and replanted..









This week i've been busy tinkering with this tank cos i see it everyday... its just a itchy finger disease i have..haha.. 
Managed to get some fishes today (these were what i mentioned i would get Dennis.. embers..) and made some rock changes.. i think it looks much better now..
Pictures are crappy but just here now to give a general idea...
So what you guys think??
















I'm considering a *VERY* light blue background, then taking the shot in high-key when its prime.. flash placed high up on background so that the top will appear white while the rest of the background will diffuse into the light blue colour..Any opinions?
sorry for the crappy pics.. just no motivation to take good pic when tank is not even ready..

By the way.. which picture do you guys prefer?? the first or second one? its just fish positioning actually..i'm kinda mixed but am starting to waver towards the first photo.
Almost time for trimming...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I like the first photo better also. The fish positioning helps draw the eye from colored plant on the left uphill over the composition. The Embers look nice in this layout and the tank is small enough that they should fill it in nicely even if they stay near the bottom. The layout is nice, definatly and I like the rock positioning and plant selection; however, the Bylxa does not work for me. It might work in the back right corner but definately not in front of the rock.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm... Thanks Dennis.. i think i'm getting that blyxa vibe too from looking at the tank so often... did you mean all the blyxa or just that one sticking out in the middle? can you tell me which ones you're talking about.. i definately feel what you're saying especially about the one in the middle.. i'm this close to moving it and you've just shoved me over the edge..lol..


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I see 5 groups of bylxa, 3 in the front one on the extreeme right and on in the back corner. My expereince with Bylxa tells me that the front 3 groups will hide most of your rockwork in about 3 weeks. It can grow quite big and bushy when it is happy. Right now the one in the moddle is quite distracting and the other 2 front ones are OK but they will soon overgrow their look, IMO.

What are the stem plants on the left and in the very back behind the biggest rock?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I would also like to know that that plant is. IMO this is a very nice and simple layout with an excellent choice on fish selection. However, the blyxa in the middle foreground seems to detract from the rest of the aquascape. Have you considered removing it ? 

David


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup.. sure have.. removed the middle bunch.. and also trimmed/thinned out the rest so as not to overshadow the rocks. Shifted a few plantlets here and there.. will take a photo later when the HC is a little more stable.

The plant behind the largest rock is Rotala sp. Its the one that has the small curled leaves showing its red underside. i'm hoping it takes well to the tank. Heard it is a relatively slow grower and thats why i started using it for the high area. So far its been behaving itself.

The red plant on the extreme back left is ... well.. i dont know what it is. I got it from a friend that got it from japan. It kinda looks like cabomba furcata but under moderately high light, it behaves like rotundifolia green, as in it creeps on the ground and branches and does not grow upright as much. I used it only for this growth characteristic. I'll take a close up pic of it and post for ID later


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Same comment abt the Blyxa as the rest but, hv you tried Dwarf hair grass or Ricca just in front of the rocks? Justa thought  Would provide a nice accent and they're small plants too


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

That is a nice aquarium Ranmasatome

1st picture is best, off course. 
I wouldn't use that many different plants thought, thats just my taste.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Very nice! Ditto w/the blyxa, and perhaps try a white background. It may give whatever red plant you got there a bit more justice and bring the orange out in the fish.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys.
Just did a water change today and shifted some of the blyxa.. i haven't taken a photo yet..but maybe after the water change next week i'll take one. Things should have grown in a little more by then. 
Wont be adding anymore plants.. i actually do find it a bit cluttered already and am having thoughts about removing some plants.. but we'll see how it progresses.. definately not adding though..
I am planning on a lighter background, just haven't got down to setting it up yet.. taking the picture in high key requires many more flashes than a dark background low key shot. The final picture will be one with a lighter background.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I like it but you need something taller on the left side to balance things out just a touch. While it looks great, I find the slope to be too predictable.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it looks great. I wonder how the repositioning of the blyxa made the tank look. Good job! 

-John N.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great job.
Everyone says that blyxa doesn't fot to well, and that's true, so I would replace it with something smaller...maybe some other type of hairgrass?


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice lookin' tank!

I like your fish and plant selection. The Rotala sp looks great! What's that green creeping plant along the rocks? Can you give us a plant list?

IMO, the black background makes the tank look a little dark. How about a white background?

Anyways, great job aquascaping the tank!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Maybe some hairgrass would cut back on the striking appearance that the blyxa has on the scape. Or maybe just take the blyxa out and let the foreground fill around the rocks and plants?

-John N.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup.. already done all that.. 
Thanks for the valuable comment guys.. i really appreciate it.
I'm just waiting for a grow out before taking any shots..

Jeff.. i'll include the plantlist in the next photo/post...which reminds me.. i need to take a shot of that red plant for I.D.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Trying a little answer in english ^^

I like the second picture with all the greenery, but the last version ... just say : waooooow


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

So here are some quick pics for this week.. not too grown out yet but i just could not stop my itchy fingers..i shifted the Blyx and replanted some of the HC and did some re-trimmnig today. Its all starting to grow well...I can see new growth on lots of the plants.. i think from here on out.. the growth is going to shoot up...think in the next 2 or 3 weeks it should be ready for a good shot.. 

















Tried a white background today but i think i dont have enough fill flash to bring the background out into good colour... also didnt shoot in RAW so.. colour adjustment was a PITA..so got lazy and left it as what you see..haha..
Going to experiment a little more with back lighting shots these few weeks and changing background colour.
Again.. apologise for the crappy pics... better but still.. Bleh.. 

oh yeah.. plant list..
Blyxa japonica
HC
Downoi
Marsilea sp.
Some red plant - i dont know what is.
Rotala sp.
Hygrophila sp. "araguia"
Hairgrass
Spiky moss
Some left over stands of Elatine triandra..


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice tank...


----------

